# Just curious



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi All, my Vizsla Reggie is nearly 6 months old and has grown so much. Despite the puppy blues when he 1st arrived he’s settled well. Who knew the joy I would have watching him run and have fun. So 70% of the time he’s great but occasionally he will nip/bite for no reason. For example tonight he was sitting with me, I went out of the room came back in and when I sat back down he nipped me a few time’s 😟 it was really sore and I said no and he stopped but I’m curious as to why he does this ? There are other instances when he just nips and mouths, it’s not only me Hubble and kids share in this experience 😂 And I’m never sure why ? Any answers much appreciated 
Ps this forum has been invaluable for me first few months 👍🏻


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

My Vizla has done it since I can remember. Especially if you're wearing something with sleeves. He means well and is just showing affection when he nibbles or mouths your arm or wrist. I quickly acknowledge him and pet him and he quits as I enter the house or I get down to his level and kneel and give him affection.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is he doing it like he's excited (playful) or is because he is resting and does not want to be bothered?


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

I’m not sure, he’s does it when he is just walking about he will just jump up and nip but also when he’s just sitting. I thought he was trying to tell me something but if he’s just sitting maybe it is because he doesn’t want to be bothered 😕


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

A-arons Kodster said:


> My Vizla has done it since I can remember. Especially if you're wearing something with sleeves. He means well and is just showing affection when he nibbles or mouths your arm or wrist. I quickly acknowledge him and pet him and he quits as I enter the house or I get down to his level and kneel and give him affection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it’s hard to know what’s going on in his head. If only he could talk which I sometimes think is a possibility 😂 your V is stunning


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Kazi said:


> Thanks, it’s hard to know what’s going on in his head. If only he could talk which I sometimes think is a possibility  your V is stunning


They are very unique...quirky dogs. I come from the land of labs and Goldens. This was a major adjustment for me....But it was totally worth it. I would do it all over again for my Kody.....he's the best craziest hyper flying meatball EVER!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

A-arons Kodster said:


> They are very unique...quirky dogs. I come from the land of labs and Goldens. This was a major adjustment for me....But it was totally worth it. I would do it all over again for my Kody.....he's the best craziest hyper flying meatball EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true, he was my 1st dog which now seems such a crazy thing to do but I have such a love for him craziness and all. As I says it’s nit a major issue just wondered what he was tryin to tell me.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

On second pup right now.
In My limited experience they are very" mouthy".

Lots of biting/ nipping. seemed to start getting better at 6 months and by 9 months very little issue.
If your pup or you are tired it is worse.

It will get better.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

They also often like to take your hand in their mouth, and i have seen some examples where that was leading into trying to show you something. When they do that it is a soft touch, not the nipping type, usually over 2-3 years old dogs. For the excitement greeting / nipping/jumping up on you what i have been teaching to them that instead of jumping up on me, they can jump up high and give a kiss on my cheek (Bende) or instead of nipping on my hand, they can touch it with their nose and kiss it (Miksa). it took time, but this is now mostly the excited greeting i am getting these days.


----------

